# new to all of this



## hanse004 (May 3, 2007)

Hi Olivia! 
Welcome to the forum. It is quite helpful sometimes! I am 20 as well and in school. Have just bought a new horse but I've had horses all of my life. Wish you the best of luck and if you have any questions about anything, don't be afraid to ask. I will help as much as I can! 

Colby


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome Olivia.  

Congratulations on becoming a horse owner. There are lots of members on here who will be happy to help should you need any advice. 

Glad to have you with us! :wink:


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Hello 8) 
Keep following that dream, it will lead you to marvellous places!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi, we'd love to hear more about your horse!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome! 8) 
Good luck with your new horse! Everyone on here, including me, will be glad to help if we can!


----------



## olivia (May 17, 2007)

*my poor horse*

Hi, this is olivia. Well i went to see my horse today and I rode him for the first time today!!! YAY!! His name is Capitan(spanish for captain) my dad named him. Well he is a 4 year old gelding. I think he is a quarter horse. My dad has not showed me the papers yet. and he is 14 hh. he is light bay. Well he likes me a lot and i love him so much. he is so nice and gentle especially that im a first time owner of a horse and dont know much yet but im learning. Well after I rode him for a while, my dad wanted to ride him. so he got on and Capitan started bucking. My dad jumped off and landed on his back. He tried again and the same thig happened. But i got on him again and he was fine. even when he is in the stall and we pet him, he is fine with me but not so good with my dad. he will just turn away. We think that he may have been whipped by the previous owner and we think it was probably a man. the lady that was there helping me who is about my dads weight got on her to see if it was a weight thing but that was not the issue because he didnt mind her going on him. so my poor babyneeds lots of love that we will give him. my dad is just going to keep visiting and walking him and everything to try and gain Capitan's trust. so hopefully everything goes well.. we know it will take time. he is a very gentle horse but you can tell that he is scared sometimes. my poor baby...


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Its lovely that he has a bond with you already. He'll come round to liking your dad eventually, if your dad is spending alot of time with him they will soon start to bond, when he realises your dad is a nice kind man.
Keep us posted! :wink:


----------

